# Emily VanCamp - Revenge - Season 1 Promo/Portraits by Bob D'Amico (x59) Update



## Mandalorianer (9 Sep. 2011)

Der US-Sender ABC hat die Serie „Revenge“ mit der Hauptdarstellerin Emily VanCamp bestellt.
Sie porträtiert in der an den „Graf von Monte Christo“ angelehnten Serie eine junge Frau,
die unerkannt in ihre alte Heimat zurückkehrt, um ihr dort früher zerstörtes Familienglück zu rächen. Denn nachdem Victoria (Madeleine Stowe) die Karriere ihres Vaters mit Lügen zerstörte, landete die von VanCamp gespielte Hauptfigur Emily in Pflegefamilien, ihr Vater im Gefängnis.
​






 


 

 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*(Insgesamt 52 Dateien, 185.950.343 Bytes = 177,3 MiB)*

Hochgeladen mit Irada 1.4o (von 2011-02-17)​


----------



## DonEnrico (9 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Emily VanCamp - Revenge - Season 1 Promo/Portraits (x52)*

:thumbupanke schön!:thumbup:


----------



## Kite Flyer in 3D (10 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Emily VanCamp - Revenge - Season 1 Promo/Portraits (x52)*

YAY for Emily. Schaut euch die Serie an. THX.


----------



## dianb (25 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Emily VanCamp - Revenge - Season 1 Promo/Portraits (x52)*

Great stils of a great serial.


----------



## dianb (25 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Emily VanCamp - Revenge - Season 1 Promo/Portraits (x52)*

Great stills of a great serial.


----------



## Kajol09 (30 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Emily VanCamp - Revenge - Season 1 Promo/Portraits (x52)*

danke


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Emily VanCamp - Revenge - Season 1 Promo/Portraits (x52)*

Promoshoot by Bob D'Amico x7



 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------

